# Removing my sister's Kindle from my account; can she keep the books?



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

If my sister moves her Kindle registration from my Amazon account to her own Amazon account, can she keep the books we've shared on my account or will they disappear?


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

She can in that they will remain.

Whether this is ethical is another issue.  I also suspect that it violates the Terms of Service for your account.


----------



## history_lover (Aug 9, 2010)

The content downloaded to the actual Kindle will stay but none of the syncing features will work and if any of those books are deleted from her Kindle, she can't get them back without re-registering it to your account. And it's technically against the TOS.


----------



## BK (Feb 5, 2009)

My question wasn't clear... I was actually wanting to make sure she could keep books SHE purchased when we were on the same account.  We ended up reading very different types of books, and I don't care if I have her purchases, but I don't want her to lose them.  I could delete HER books from my Kindle list with no regrets, if that makes it kosher.  I just don't want her to lose the books she paid for if I "kick" her from my account.  

I gave her the Kindle as a gift, but when I ordered it, I had it shipped to my house to wrap it for Christmas, so it stayed on my account.  Now it would be more convenient to separate it, especially since we don't have the same taste in books.


----------



## davem2bits (Feb 2, 2009)

As others, have said the kbooks will stay on your sister's Kindle if you/she deregister it from your account.  She will be able to read them until she deletes them from her Kindle.  If you delete the kbooks from your account, your sister would have to repurchase the kbook if she wanted to re-read it in the future.  Problably best to leave them on your account, so you/she can register her Kindle on your account and redownload, if necessary.


----------



## Elk (Oct 4, 2010)

This is a bit of a pickle.  There isn't any way for us as users to transfer purchases to another account.

I would call Kindle customer service.  Perhaps they can help.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Books can't be transferred from one account to another.

Amazon does say that if you give away or sell a Kindle you ought to remove all content before doing so -- it belongs to the account.  Your situtation isn't exactly that.

If she bought books on your account that you don't want, she can certainly download them to her Kindle and then deregister it from your account.  They will stay on her Kindle but she will not have them stored in the cloud for her account. . . if you delete them from your account and she loses them from her Kindle somehow, sh'ell have to rebuy them to get them back.


----------



## Linjeakel (Mar 17, 2010)

Also, she won't be able to copy the books from her Kindle to any new one she has in the future. She'd have to register the new one to your account to get the books on there and then register it to her own account to get any more recent books she's bought. The whole thing is possible, but not terribly convenient.

Incidentally, you don't need to keep 'her' books on your own Kindle, just as long as they're still in your archive they'll still be available in the future.


----------



## TLM (Apr 8, 2010)

My mother's Kindle was registered to her husband's Amazon account.  I believe that was the only account they had.  Hers was the only Kindle on the account.  They have seperated.  She called Amazon and explained the situation.  They set her up with her own account and changed the registeration from her ex's acct. to her new acct. and transfered her books (maybe 4 or 5).  Not a problem.  This might be closer to what you have been asking about.  Since you shared an account and had more than one Kindle it might be a sticker problem.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

TLM said:


> My mother's Kindle was registered to her husband's Amazon account. I believe that was the only account they had. Hers was the only Kindle on the account. They have seperated. She called Amazon and explained the situation. They set her up with her own account and changed the registeration from her ex's acct. to her new acct. and transfered her books (maybe 4 or 5). Not a problem. This might be closer to what you have been asking about. Since you shared an account and had more than one Kindle it might be a sticker problem.


That's good to know. . .in the past even that's not been possible at all. . . . .it's probably worth contacting Kindle CS and asking the question. . .


----------



## HappyGuy (Nov 3, 2008)

You could download them into Calibre before de-registering. That way, they'll be registered to her Kindle and available until she buys a new one.


----------

